# eine frage in die runde

## CommanderHammilton

hallo,vielleicht auch nicht hier ganz passend aber vielleicht bekomme ich noch entsprechenende ideen. ein kunde von uns hat ein MS Windows Netzwerk mit 20 Arbeitsplätzen.  ( Der Server ( von uns ) läuft unter Gentoo und hat einige Dienste draunter auch SAMBA ) Auf 10 dieser Arbeitsplätze fungiert eine Software welche unter MS Access entwickelt wurde. Die Anwendung "Frontend" liegt auf dem jeweiligen Arbeitsplatz und die Clients greifen per SAMBA freigabe auf eine zentrale MS Access Datenbankdatei zu. ( Die Anwendung ist nicht von uns ) 

Seit mehreren Monaten klagen die Anwender darüber das das Programm " Dateineingabe" immer langsamer wird. Der Hersteller der Software meint, es liegt am Gentoo Server

Nun hat sich der Kunde auf anraten vom Software Haus die Umstellung auf Windows 2000 Server gewünscht, weiterhin soll dann auf dem Server eine VMware mit Windows XP installiert werden. Auf dieser VMWARE soll dann noch eine Software installiert werden von "Thinstuff XP/VS". Die Clients sollen dann auf der VMWARE arbeiten und es wäre dann laut aussage vom software hersteller total schnell. also die clients arbeiten dann direkt mit der vmware auf dem server?? 

ich habe weder erfahrung mit vmware usw, ich weis nur das ich unserem kunden davon abgeraten habe. wie seht ihr daS?

der server ist ein dual xeon 2,4 2 gb ram 2*160 scsi

----------

## Finswimmer

1) Mach bitte mal nen passenderen Titel.

2) "Dateieingabe ist das gleiche wie "Frontend"? Denn sonst macht das Szenario keinen Sinn.

Beweis dem Hersteller doch anhand Auslastung, Traffic, etc, dass der Server genug Kapazitäten hat.

Evtl wird/wurde die Datenbank einfach nur zu groß, so dass sie langsamer arbeitet?

Schneller sollte die VMWARE Variante sein, da die Verbindung "Frontend" <-> MS Access DB wegfällt.

Allerdings sollte das gefühlte Arbeiten langsamer sein, denn das ganze grafische System wird nun durch den Server bereitgestellt.

Ich würd mich darüm kümmern, warum das Frontend so langsam wird...

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

Naja, sehr nebulös deine Angaben.

Ohne genauere Infos kann man da leider gar nichts sagen und nur Schüsse ins Blaue abgeben.

Es könnte auch am Netzwerk, Gentoo, Arbeitsplatzrechner usw. liegen...

Ein paar weiterführende Angaben evtl. mit Zahlen und Fakten solltest Du schon machen   :Very Happy: Last edited by Evildad on Sun Apr 27, 2008 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Hallo,

Ich weiss nicht wie weit das noch auf die ganz aktuellen Fassungen von Access zutrifft, aber zumindest bis XP vermüllen die mdb Dateien ziemlich.

Auch die, in Access, eingebaute Kompriemierungsfunktion nutzt nur bedingt etwas, mal davon ab ist das locking fuer den Popo.

Nicht umsonst empfiehlt MS selber auf die entsprechenden kleinen Versionen von MS SQL umzusatteln.

Habe bei solchen Projekten früher dann meist eine Funktion eingebaut die die mdb Datei vollstaendig neuerstellt.

Wobei ich hab Access funktionstechnisch auch ziemlich vergewaltigt, wie ich zugeben muss.

Py

----------

## Anarcho

Mein Arzt hatte mir geraten mich möglichst fern von MS Ac* zu halten weil ich sonst wieder diese fürcjtleiochen Zukkungern bekomenmen wuerrde...

Dannnke,,jett isstt dr kafee aufff der tas, tas, keyboardd.

----------

## think4urs11

also mal so ganz generell ist Access übers Netzwerk mit 10 oder mehr Clients irgendwas zwischen übel und grauenhaft; das liegt aber nicht am Sambaserver sondern am tollen Access. Und wenn die DB dann noch größer wird ...

Und der Vorschlag vom Softwarehaus dürfte zwar tatsächlich das aktuelle Performanceproblem lösen oder mindestens sehr deutlich lindern aber das ist eher ein Herumdoktorn am Symptom.

Vernünftiges Design ist was anderes.

----------

## nanos

Ich arbeitete 2002 für eine Firma mit einer ähnlichen Struktur, also Access und Frontend über Webserver per ASP.

Nach einfügen der letzten 5k Bestandsdaten war an ein normales arbeiten nicht mehr zu denken.

Wir mussten dann in kürzester Zeit auf ein anderes Sytem wechseln und haben uns dann für MySQL und PHP entschieden.

Access ist für eine Firmenanwendung nur begrenzt einsetzbar, da es mit steigendem Datenaufkommen immer langsamer wird und plötzlich komplett versagt.

Daher würde ich Dir den Wechsel zu einer anderen DB raten.

Gruß Roland

----------

## Knieper

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ein kunde von uns hat ein MS Windows Netzwerk mit 20 Arbeitsplätzen.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Hoffentlich geht meine Gaensehaut heute noch einmal weg. Ein inkompetentes Softwareunternehmen benutzt eine "Datenbank" im Unternehmenseinsatz, bei der der Hersteller schont meint, man sollte sie nur im Notfall mangels Ersatz und für Kleinigkeiten einsetzen, und empfiehlt zur Geschwindigkeitssteigerung die Installation von Windows (skaliert doof Nr. 1), einer VM (skaliert doof Nr. 2), nochmal Windows (skaliert doof Nr. 3) und eines Terminalservers, damit die auch noch alle auf einem Rechner arbeiten (skaliert doof Nr. 4) und nicht nur die Daten dort teilen?

Ich hoffe Dein Auftraggeber wechselt ganz schnell das Softwarehaus oder besteht auf eine Fehlerbehebung. Das ist ganz klar ein grober Designfehler, dessen Behebung man nicht durch Installation weiterer kostenintensiver und vor allem nutzloser Programme aus eigener Tasche finanzieren sollte.

Wenn Du den Datenzugriff beim Kunden bekommst, wuerde ich an Deiner Stelle den Sambadurchsatz und die Systemauslastung messen und versuchen die groesste Latenzzeit zu finden. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte Samba sogar eine Profilingunterstuetzung, dann hast Du Zahlen in der Hand oder kannst den Fehler beim Server finden. Alles natuerlich aufwendig - genau wie die obige Installationsorgie.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

tja der kunde hat sich entschieden er will es so machen. das software unternehmen hat die lösung auf einem laptop vorgestellt und es war ja "soo schnell"

ich werde berichten wie es dann im echt betrieb läuft^

----------

## think4urs11

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> tja der kunde hat sich entschieden er will es so machen. das software unternehmen hat die lösung auf einem laptop vorgestellt und es war ja "soo schnell"

 

typisches 'Entscheider'-Verhalten auch als (Golf)-Handicap-Signing bekannt. Die Schadensbegrenzung/'behebung' dürfte alles in allem teurer werden als eine komplette Neuentwicklung.

Leider sehr verbreitet das diejenigen die später damit arbeiten müssen in solche Prozesse nicht oder erst sehr spät eingebunden werden. Beispiele dafür gibt es ja genug (Polizei, Bundeswehr, große Baumärkte, ...)

----------

## blu3bird

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> tja der kunde hat sich entschieden er will es so machen. das software unternehmen hat die lösung auf einem laptop vorgestellt und es war ja "soo schnell"
> 
> ich werde berichten wie es dann im echt betrieb läuft^

 

Auf dem Laptop hatten sie betimmt eine leere Datenbank drauf  :Wink:  Mit einer leeren Datenbank ist jede Lösung "soo schnell".

Aber aus Sinn des Softwareherstellers macht die Vorgehensweise schon Sinn. Vermutlich hat er eine Art Wartungsvertrag mit Deinem Auftraggeber. Wenn Du jetzt das Problem "beheben" musst kostet es ihn keinen Cent, wenn er sein System auf eine richtige Datenbank portieren muss ein paar tausend Euro.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

heute wird der "neue" server in betrieb gehen   :Razz: 

ich werde berichten   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

der server wurde ja nun mit dem vmware gedänse gestartet. heute erfolgte die umstellung der echtdatenbank.

laut aussage von zwei mitarbeitern, ist die anwendung doch sehr schnell  :Sad: 

warten wir mal den montag ab, da sind dann alle 20 mitarbeiter wieder da.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Evildad

Was haben Sie denn installiert? VMware Server?

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ja, also auf dem OS windows 2000 server eine vmware mit windows XP prof. auf windows xp prof ist than thinstuff server installiert. die clients verbinden sich per remotedesktop auf die vmware  :Sad: 

----------

## py-ro

Pervert

----------

## Anarcho

Der grosse Unterschied ist jetzt das Access nicht mehr übers Netzwerk geht. Das hätte man auch ohne Win 2000 Server hinbekommen. Die VM wäre auch in nem vmware server unter Gentoo gut/besser gelaufen.

Aber wer für mehr als ne Telefonbuchanwendung Access verwendet, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Leider muss ich das auch öfter weil einfach nichts anderes zur Verfügung steht und in grossen Firmen ist die IT Abteilung derart unflexibel... Da kann es mir dann auch egal sein wenn der Kunde ne Access Datenbank bekommt. Ich habe ja was anderes angeboten.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Der grosse Unterschied ist jetzt das Access nicht mehr übers Netzwerk geht. Das hätte man auch ohne Win 2000 Server hinbekommen. Die VM wäre auch in nem vmware server unter Gentoo gut/besser gelaufen.
> 
> 

 

 :Razz:  naja die binden nun die vmware in der w2k domaine ein, danach gehen die innerhalb der vmware auf das netzlaufwerk ^^

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Was haben Sie denn installiert? VMware Server?

 

ja vmware-server ^^^

mit der begründung es ist kostenfrei und für den produktiven einsatz gedacht  :Razz: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Der grosse Unterschied ist jetzt das Access nicht mehr übers Netzwerk geht. Das hätte man auch ohne Win 2000 Server hinbekommen. Die VM wäre auch in nem vmware server unter Gentoo gut/besser gelaufen.
> 
> Aber wer für mehr als ne Telefonbuchanwendung Access verwendet, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Leider muss ich das auch öfter weil einfach nichts anderes zur Verfügung steht und in grossen Firmen ist die IT Abteilung derart unflexibel... Da kann es mir dann auch egal sein wenn der Kunde ne Access Datenbank bekommt. Ich habe ja was anderes angeboten.

 

Jap, dass deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen. Erfahrungsgemäß wird das jetzt solange funktionieren, bis entweder der Datenbestand im Access weiter angewachsen ist, oder bis aus den 20 Usern 30 geworden sind. Dann geht der ganze Zirkus von vorne los. Wenns dann richtig weh tut, dann wird gerne von Access auf MSSql gewechselt, was i.d.R. den geringsten Migrationsaufwand bedeutet (zumindest hat man mir das seinerzeit so erklärt). Freie DBs, wie mysql oder postgres, werden leider viel zu wenig für kommerzielle Software eingesetzt, obwohl z.B. Mysql sehr tolle Features hat und super zuverlässig läuft (postgres sicher auch, kann ich aber nichts zu sagen).

Bei der DB Auswahl frage ich grundsätzlich nach, ob auch was Freies unterstützt wird. Leider ist das nur selten der Fall.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ich habe denen ja vorgeschlagen auf mssql zu wechseln, aber da liegen beim softwarehersteller keine erfahrungswerte vor^^

ich selber arbeite mit mySQL und postgreSQL und kann für große Datenbanken nur postgreSQL empfehlen.

P.S.: Wer die Webseite vom Softwarehersteller haben möchte, soll mir ne PM schreiben^^

----------

## Anarcho

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> ich habe denen ja vorgeschlagen auf mssql zu wechseln, aber da liegen beim softwarehersteller keine erfahrungswerte vor^^
> 
> ich selber arbeite mit mySQL und postgreSQL und kann für große Datenbanken nur postgreSQL empfehlen.
> 
> P.S.: Wer die Webseite vom Softwarehersteller haben möchte, soll mir ne PM schreiben^^

 

Ernsthaft? Keine Erfahrung mit MSSQL aber immer Access einsetzen? Das ist wirklich traurig. Hat denen denn noch keiner gesagt das Access keine richtige Datenbank ist? Die dürfen sich doch nicht Software-Hersteller nennen, oder? Ich meine eine Access DB Anwendung zu "programmieren" ist doch keine Software-Entwicklung! Das ist doch nur einen Schritt weiter als in Excel mit dem Makro-Recorder zu "programmieren".

----------

## CommanderHammilton

tja nun läuft die sache seit einer woche mit drei mitarbeitern und es ist wohl richtig schnell ( laut aussage von mitarbeitern )

ich bin erstaunt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

